# Exdeath & Golbez vs Kuja & Kefka



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Stipulations: Golbez and Exdeath can perform Double Meteor together and Golbez has all the Crystals, dark and light available to him.

How does this go?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2009)

Doesn't ExDeath have the power of the Void which puts him at a larger scale than Kefka, Golbez or Kuja?


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't think so, at least not signifigantly. Golbez took metor attacks while severely weakened and it only singed him or less. And he's a pretty decent Telepath and elements user. And he did fairly well against Zeromus.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure. Then again, a lot of these villains have databook fluf that don't even feature in the games.

Not to mention that thing about Kuja busting Terra that was argued couple of months back.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that was disproven since he had nowhere near that sort of power.


----------



## Gig (Jun 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> I think that was disproven since he had nowhere near that sort of power.



It was accepted since all the dialogue supported the feat and the argument why he did not just destroy Gaia was countered by his objective to destroy all reality not just Gaia.

To be fair with Kuja at his strongest he was doing shit like destroying planets (terra) creating armies of high tier Monsters (Thousands of silver Dragons, The 4 Elemental fiends/guardians) creating rifts into alternate dimensions warping reality (creating stuff from nothing) he’s no slouch easily in the Top tier for FF Villains. Along with Magic God Kefka and Ultimecia


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm still not buying that at all to be honest: it kind of falls under the same way with Sensui's YYH statement.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Kuja is a planet buster but if OBD does'nt want to acknowledge that then we can go with the he did damage the surface of Terra .


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 10, 2009)

so, is this Exdeath w/ Void and Golbez vs. Trance Kuja and God Kefka?

Or are they all stuck at base form?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 10, 2009)

Golbez is far cooler than the rest.


----------



## Gig (Jun 10, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Golbez is far cooler than the rest.



Agreed 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwn1dXolxDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Jun 10, 2009)

But Kuja was actually shown to have done it unlike Sensui you could say his destruction of the planet was not total but he should have BDZ level power at minimum


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Then he's a planet-killer, not a planet-buster. Which in all honestly is something Exdeath with Void is easily capable of more or less replicating.

And Golbez has the Shadow Dragon and all the Crystals in this match up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

CD will you never get tired of that


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2009)

I see your Golbez and raise you...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 10, 2009)

I recall a cut-scene in FFV that showed Exdeath and Ghido (Or whatever his name is) fighting, and they were both leaving after images in their wake as they zipped around. So Exdeath is no slow poke.  
(does anyone else remember this? )


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> CD will you never get tired of that



Cecil in his Dark Knight armor...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Cecil in his Dark Knight armor...



I don't think Cecil had a cape.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

I was talking about how Cecil in his old armor looked rather bad-ass, unlike his faggy Paladin form.

I know that's Golbez, its my favorite FF game.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> I was talking about how Cecil in his old armor looked rather bad-ass, unlike his faggy Paladin form.
> 
> I know that's Golbez, its my favorite FF game.



Faggy is an understatement...

Dude wears lipstick.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Faggy is an understatement...
> 
> Dude wears lipstick.



I maintain that he doesn't!  He just has that coloured lips due to his Lunarian heritage!

LALALALALACAN'THEARYOULALALALA


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 10, 2009)

First, the statement about Kuja is not like the statement about Sensui. If anything it be more like Vegeta's statement in the Saiyan Saga. But TWF and DBZ...what can you do.

In any case, both statements are not like what was said about Kuja. Why? Because Mikoto and Amarant both said something happened, not what would happen. It's th eequivalent to me saying "I kicked a puppy" vs. "I COULD kick a puppy." See how one actually happened and the other is just foretelling an event that never happened?

Fact: Kuja destroyed a planet. If he busted ir or just razed it is up for debate but the death of Terra is confirmed.


----------



## SHM (Jun 11, 2009)

1) It's physically impossible to blow-up Terra. Why? Let's look at the Ultimania's translation:



> The effect of the incomplete Fusion on living creatures and nature was the production of many sub-races, as well as several structures from Terra shifting to the surface of Gaia; *as for Terra itself, it was shifted inside of Gaia.* Also, because of the incomplete Fusion, Terra’s moon remained and adjusted to Gaia’s original, giving Gaia two moons. (Note: The locations from Terra that ended up on Gaia are Gulug Volcano, the Desert Palace, Ipsen’s Castle, Oeilvert, and, of course, the Iifa Tree.)



Here is a diagram of both planets separated, and merged:

Link removed

If you look at the diagram of both planets together, you can see Terra's towers/building coming from Gaia itself, and upside-down.
Terra is in a type of alternate dimension now, where it became Gaia's core.

This is why it's impossible to blow-up Terra. Because Terra is not a planet anymore. It's not a floating-spherical-body, but just the interior of Gaia's "structure".

2) The fight would go like this:

Golbez doesn't appear because he needs to ask Zemus' permission first. Kefka is unable to fight because he doesn't stop laughing, and is killed by the other two. Exdeath kills Kuja with the power of the Void. And finally, Exdeath loses control of the Void and is consumed by it again.

WINNER: No one.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Faggy is an understatement...
> 
> Dude wears lipstick.



No Cecil just drinks too much kool-aid aka purple drank.

That and his Lumerian blood probably makes his lips blue. That or he is fan of Kefka. That or he is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....with a hot princess chick....who is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....I don't know where i'm going with this.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Aokiji (Jun 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I see your Golbez and raise you...





:WOW


----------



## Zetta (Jun 11, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> No Cecil just drinks too much kool-aid aka purple drank.
> 
> That and his Lumerian blood probably makes his lips blue. That or he is fan of Kefka. That or he is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....with a hot princess chick....who is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....I don't know where i'm going with this.



You'd think that would stand out. I mean, if you're the only person on Earth with blue lips and all.



Aokiji said:


> :WOW



gaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygayhomo


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth was a decent villain, not on the level of Exdeath or Golbez but decent enough. I don't understand where all the hate he gets comes from. Is it retarded fanboys or something?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty much, yeah. I used to hate on VII and Seph all the time but then realized it was VII's idiotic fans that I hated, not the game.


----------



## Apo Calypsos (Mar 22, 2012)

Exdeath>>>>.....Golbez?Kuja>Kefka



Fang said:


> Then he's a planet-killer



Yes, that's what he is based on the official databook..


----------



## Ulti (Mar 22, 2012)

All at their strongest?

ExDeath would solo, I have no idea who is stronger out of Golbez, Kuja and Kefka though. Golbez seems to have more going for him. Kefka is pretty much a glass cannon, Kuja might be able to match up to Golbez.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 22, 2012)

nice 3 year necro


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 22, 2012)

Bad Necro is bad. 

I'm pretty sure Exdeath>>>>Kuja>Kefka>Golbez. Only two villains strong enough to compete with Exdeath are Cloud of Darkness and Ultimecia.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

lol bad nerco but exdeath is the strongest without FF side line games but Chaos is the strongest being I think in FF


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 22, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> lol bad nerco but exdeath is the strongest without FF side line games but Chaos is the strongest being I think in FF



Dissidia isn't canon so Chaos is one of the weakest. Tops villains are CoD, Caius,Exdeath, and Ultimecia.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 23, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Dissidia isn't canon so Chaos is one of the weakest. Tops villains are CoD, Caius,Exdeath, and Ultimecia.



I wouldn't put Caius up with those three, Trance Kuja would annihilate him and I have my doubts about him being able to put down Sin either. By the way Dissidia is canon to FF1. So God of Discord Chaos would technically be the strongest FF villain.


----------



## Calamity (Mar 23, 2012)

It amuses me that with even with 14+++ games, movies and what not Final Fantasy has yet to get a multiversal(IIRC, they don't have one yet ) whereas Xenogears gets  massively multiversal beings in just a single game.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 23, 2012)

Cosmos, Chaos at his strongest, Shiryuu, some other fucker I'm forgetting. arguably Ultimecia at her strongest (hell, it can be argued she's megaversal).

I'm fairly sure they may be Multiversal, though don't they have an omnipotent


----------



## Calamity (Mar 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Cosmos, Chaos at his strongest, Shiryuu, some other fucker I'm forgetting. arguably Ultimecia at her strongest (hell, it can be argued she's megaversal).
> 
> I'm fairly sure they may be *Multiversal*, though don't they have an omnipotent



The wiki for some reason does not agree


----------



## Ulti (Mar 23, 2012)

Meh I dunno.

I tend to not really follow the wiki.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 24, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I wouldn't put Caius up with those three, Trance Kuja would annihilate him and I have my doubts about him being able to put down Sin either. *By the way Dissidia is canon to FF1*. So God of Discord Chaos would technically be the strongest FF villain.



Dissidia 012 retcons Chaos into being a manikin while in FF1 Garland absorbed the four fiend's power and changed into Chaos.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 24, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Dissidia 012 retcons Chaos into being a manikin while in FF1 Garland absorbed the four fiend's power and changed into Chaos.



Didn't know that as I haven't played Duodecim.


----------

